

The Boston Globe (Owned by NYT Co.) Supports SOPA - riordan
http://articles.boston.com/2011-12-26/editorials/30555176_1_internet-piracy-anti-piracy-online-piracy

======
krobertson
I am not surprised considering how newspapers are dying a slow death as well.
The evil internet!

The irony is there were 7 ads on the page powered by Google...

------
JerryH
Sad.

